# Gilbert Arenas fanclub



## het now

Het wiz fans. Im making a Gilbert Arenas fanclub so I can showoff all my Arenas fans to all of the NBA forums. Does anybody want to join


----------



## Gonzo

What is this, about the 10th fanclub that you've made? 

**Beware: Fanclub could end in 2 days**


----------



## het now

Im staying with this one. What is the point of having a Jeff Foster fanclub when you could have a fanclub for the leagues MVP.


----------



## twinz2gether

I'm in.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

count me in.


----------



## f22egl

I private messaged you, but just in case you forget.


----------



## het now

Is there any more people interested


----------



## afireinside

<-


----------



## CP26

Im in


----------



## MJG

He was one of my favorites before he came to Washington. Once he draped himself in Wizards colors, it took little time for him to climb to the top of my favorites list. You shall be adding me :wiz:


----------



## het now

OK thx are there anymore people interested


----------



## Backthenstilltippin14

iam down


----------



## het now

I already got you


----------



## JS03

I ain't a wiz fan but is an Arenas fan. sign me up.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Yeah i've always liked Gilbert Arenas since his Golden State days and was very happy when he signed with the Wizards, I would like to be in the club also.

PS: aftermath want's in also, don't know if you missed it or not. Post # 8


----------



## het now

ok thx i missed that


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Count me in.


----------



## het now

Anybody else interested


----------



## Drk Element

ill join, and also my friend Cool Ethan.


----------



## het now

Anybody else?


----------



## azswami

List me. I'm an Arizona fan, so this is a no-brainer.


----------



## het now

Ok


----------



## het now

Anybody else. There are more than 20 Gilbert Arenas fans out there.


----------



## D.C.

GA is a great all around player


----------



## James_Posey

I would join but ur banned


----------



## byrondarnell66

lol what was he banned for, he just got here.


----------



## James_Posey

I dont know?? That what i was wondering to


----------



## byrondarnell66

^^^ since he left I will carry the sig and added your name. I apoligize to those who names I left out, he had atleast 20 names before he left and I couldn't memember all of them, just let me know and I will happy to add you.


----------



## wiz kid

i was in the original one so count me in again


----------



## byrondarnell66

^^^ NP, added.


----------



## seekeroftruth

haven't been to this forum in a while but i would love to be added.
i think i'm more than just a fan *sigh*


----------



## byrondarnell66

^^^^^ ok Added.


----------



## adarsh1

i am in 2


----------



## byrondarnell66

^^^^ ok. VVVV you're in MJ.


----------



## Mike Jones

Sure i will be in. Hey does anybody want in my fanclub? PM me


----------



## afireinside

Mike Jones is a terrible rapper. 

Just my :twocents:!


----------



## qross1fan

im *in*

Arenas went to the same High School i did my freshman year


----------



## byrondarnell66

^^^^ ok.


----------



## undefined_playa

Count me in plz Arenas has been one of my fav. players for the past 3 yrs.


----------



## byrondarnell66

^^^ NP. :cheers:


----------



## PartisanRanger

Count me in.


----------



## byrondarnell66

^^^ sure thing, iv'e been waiting for ya.


----------



## X-Factor

Count me in.


----------



## byrondarnell66

^^^ OK, NP. :cheers:

updated 2/1/07


----------



## RC06

Count me in! Thanks man. 

Hibachi!


----------



## One on One

I'm in!


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Count me in as well.


----------

